# Film Score Reductions & Analysis! What are your thoughts?



## bradfrey (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey everyone!
First of all, having been lurking on these forums for awhile, I realized I still haven't introduced myself - so hey! My name is Brad Frey. I'm a composer, and I'm really loving the community on here. I love reading what everyone has to say, and I can always learn something.

With that being said, I've had a project in the back of my mind that I've been thinking about and working on for awhile, and I wanted to lay it out here and see what kind of interest level there is for it, and what sort of suggestions you all might have.

I have a YouTube channel I started awhile ago called "FilmScoreAnalysis," where I took entire full film scores (Jaws, Jurassic Park, Star Wars, etc.), reduced a cue down to a few staves, analyzed it, and put the film on screen with the reduced and analyzed score. I can't seem to be able to post a link here, but if you search "FilmScoreAnalysis" on YouTube, it should be the first option. There aren't many videos up right now, but you get the idea.

What I've been working on lately is getting a few of these scores analyzed and reduced and ready for a potentially paid live streamed "masterclass" of sorts, where I'll go through my entire reduced and analyzed score and talk about all of the interesting techniques - how the score is crafted for the film, what the harmonic language is, etc.

My question is - would anyone here be interested in that?

Thanks! 
-Brad


----------



## Saxer (Mar 22, 2016)

Yepp


----------



## TGV (Mar 22, 2016)

Link for the lazy: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCk_jzTmW2Fmfnm70c2kZHpQ


----------



## Quodlibet (Mar 22, 2016)

Thumbs up!


----------



## tokatila (Mar 22, 2016)

bradfrey said:


> What I've been working on lately is getting a few of these scores analyzed and reduced and ready for a potentially *paid *live streamed "masterclass" of sorts, where I'll go through my entire reduced and analyzed score and talk about all of the interesting techniques - how the score is crafted for the film, what the harmonic language is, etc.
> 
> My question is - would anyone here be interested in that?



Just a heads-up, there's a big difference between interested and interested enough to pay for something. Maybe you should add an additional option to your poll; "Great idea! I'm totally interested! Can I pay with paypal?"


----------



## ed buller (Mar 22, 2016)

So far 6-1....I'd say you are on to something


try asking here too:

http://www.jwfan.com/forums/index.php?/forum/17-john-williams/


Meanwhile

http://www.omnimusicpublishing.com/batman.html

https://rowman.com/ISBN/9780810851269/Danny-Elfmans-Batman-A-Film-Score-Guide




e


----------



## Noam Guterman (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm very interested, but not about the masterclasses. I just want more of these youtube videos, it's pretty self explanatory!


----------



## bradfrey (Mar 22, 2016)

Thank you for the input, everyone! I'm happy to see that there is a positive vibe overall towards this idea. I will certainly continue to make these videos, and would be happy to take requests for cues (maybe I'll start a new thread for that?). 

Would it be better to - rather than doing a "masterclass" - create an eBook of sorts with these reductions and analysis? My problem with doing everything on YouTube is that, while it's helpful to see the film on screen with the score, it doesn't allow you to effectively read into everything that's going on without hitting pause every 5 seconds.


----------



## prodigalson (Mar 22, 2016)

bradfrey said:


> Would it be better to - rather than doing a "masterclass" - create an eBook of sorts with these reductions and analysis?



Yes


----------



## newcreation08 (Mar 23, 2016)

Very interesting!


----------



## DrJazz9781 (Mar 24, 2016)

When Quincy Jones was studying with Madame Boulanger, he was given the assignment of a Ravel score reduction from 105 parts to 6. Exercises such as these are invaluable for overall realization. Great idea. Jazz


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 26, 2016)

The videos are great, wonderful to see the score and picture together. Perhaps the E-book could have links to the YouTube videos, explaining each one in greater detail. You could even do a number of books, one for each movie type, seems you have a start on "Action/Adventure" and "Horror" - or each book could focus on a composer, might be a clean way to analyse a composers style or motifs.


----------



## bradfrey (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I think I'm definitely going to just put a few books together of this stuff eventually. I'll keep everyone here posted if/when that happens.

In the meantime, I'm going to start a new thread for people to request cues to be reduced and analyzed for the YouTube channel.


----------



## donbodin (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey Brad, Great channel. Thanks for sharing. Love what you're doing with your YT channel and will be sharing it


----------



## DrJazz9781 (Apr 21, 2016)

I think it's terrific. Keep them coming.


----------



## NoamL (Jul 22, 2018)

Another great video from Brad today. If you haven't subscribed to this youtube channel you're missing out!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jul 25, 2018)

NoamL said:


> Another great video from Brad today. If you haven't subscribed to this youtube channel you're missing out!



Thank you. Only just seen this thread and will definitely take a look.


----------



## axb312 (Jul 25, 2018)

Great idea.. Not if it's paid though.. Do I change my vote or..?


----------

